# Pumpkin as supplement



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Hi all. So I've been feeding my puppies Wellness puppy grain free formula. I've been giving them 1 cup across 3 feedings and I was thinking I should increase it as they are almost 15 pounds. So I increased their food by 1/6th of a cup a day and after a few days Beemer seems to get diarrhea and Lexi seems to gain weight and have some really hard poops. I gave them the pumpkin purée and they've gone back to normal. I also went back to only 1 cup a day, but supplement it with a small bit of pumpkin purée and banana and watermelon for fiber and other digestive good stuff. Now that their poops are back to normal, do you think I should keep with the pumpkin or should I just save it for when they have tummy issues?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

If its doing a good thing then keep it.
Sometimes too much food will indeed cause tummy upsets, especially if the body doesn't actually need the extra, so think it was wise to drop the amount back down. If they are at ideal weight and not losing then the amount you are giving is fine too.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine are raw fed so they have a small amount of fruit and veg every day in their daily diet. When I buy ready made raw food there is often sweet potato in it which I believe is pretty similar to pumpkin.


----------



## edenorchards (Sep 3, 2013)

Banana will bind them up too much when fed along with the pumpkin and banana is very high in sugar so I'd avoid that. Also watermelon (imo) is worthless. I'd stick with only pumpkin puree or sweet potato puree. Must be pureed or gently steamed enough to mash easily or it won't help.
I'm not personally a fan of Wellness. I like Orijen or Taste of the Wild better, but my dogs are also fed a home-prepared diet and are only offered kibble to munch on free-choice between meals.

In answer to your actual question though (sorry! I got off topic a little) I wouldn't feed them pumpkin unless they require it or maybe as a couple-time-a-week supplement if you like it simply because masking gastrointestinal upset is good for a short-term issue but not good if the problem doesn't correct (know what I mean?)


----------

